# rehoming unwanted fish



## NeilO (30 Oct 2012)

Can anyone help me out and rehome 7 fish not required?
the group consists of 5 x 10cm redline torpedo barbs, 1 x 10cm 3 spot gourami and a 20cm+ sailfin Pleco..
came with the tank I recently acquired, via a friend, and I have no interest in largish fish.
dont want any cash for them , but an exchange of plant trimmings or a few cherry shrimp thrown my way would be appreciated   
trying to build up this tank on the tightest of budgets, so basically anything would help out (see my post in the intro section)
only snag is that you would have to collect, not knowing how stressful posting fish this size would be.
So, if anyone can help me out, PM me, as this would be greatly appreciated by me and I dare say they fish too.

TIA


----------



## hinch (30 Oct 2012)

where are you in the country?


----------



## NeilO (30 Oct 2012)

hi hinch, thought it was on my username info, but obviously not... 
anyway Buckinghamshire, bit of a way from south Yorks, but depends on how far south..


----------



## hinch (30 Oct 2012)

I'm right on the notts/syorks border but still bucks is a long way down the m1 

Do you ever come up north at all I could take all the fish off you plenty of space also got a tank full of plants/cuttings you're welcome to in return (would actually do me a favour being able to empty out the cutting tank)


----------



## NeilO (30 Oct 2012)

hinch, would love to help but unfortunately have no transport at present, due to the financial situation im in at the moment (see my post in the intro section)
but I will ask around to see if any mates are willing to transport the fish up to you ( but wont hold my breath    )
how far of a detour from the M1 is your place?
I would be happy to take some cuttings from you If I covered the postage?


----------



## hinch (30 Oct 2012)

cuttings won't be a problem I can probably arrange to get some down to you weekend after this one (at a film festival this weekend  )

Depends where in bucks you are tbh if your the miltonkeynes end its not actually too bad about an hour ish. if your slough/mh end then its abit of an blahblahblahblah.

Having said that I am down in reading end of the country at end of November so if you've not got rid of them by then I could possibly swing by on my way past and pick them up assuming I can find a suitable container to hold them in.


----------



## NeilO (30 Oct 2012)

hinch , 
Im a little further than MK, Aylesbury to be exact... A5 (south)out of MK, wing bypass and 15-20mins more.
but if you cant make it to pick them up, and your around this area the end of november I`m sure I can feed them till then, theyre not quite feeding on prime steak yet    if you genuinely want them.
the cutings would be most grateful, in fact as many as you able to stuff in the package .


----------



## hinch (30 Oct 2012)

send me a pm with your address and I'll see about getting a plant package sorted for you 

I'll let you know about me coming down closer to the time if you've still got them by then I'll arrange to swing by and get them from you on my way back up north. I got plenty of space in a 1000l tank at the moment its only currently got 8 fish in it 

if you can get rid of them before hand then do so though as feeding them will get expensive especially a 20" sailfin who'll quite happily chew down a whole cucumber per day.


----------



## NeilO (30 Oct 2012)

cheers hinch,
 will send you a pm regards my address, and the pleco is 20CM+ not inches, but I know how big they can get.
you will have to let me know postage costs , and I do have these fish on Aquarist classified as well, but if they havent gone by time your round this way your more than welcome.


----------



## hinch (30 Oct 2012)

ahh misread was thinking 20" nice size to go with my other 2  20cm is still only a baby


----------

